

Video: Adobe Edge HTML5 Web Developer Tool - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2011/08/download-adobe-edge-html5-web-developer-tool-preview/

======
rhasson
looks pretty impressive. the fact they do manipulation in JS and don't touch
markup or CSS is a great thing

